# Bullwinkles anyone?



## AmyLuv (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anybody ever tried those chew sticks called "*Bullwinkles*"? This sounds gross, but they're actually freeze dried bull penises. My little girl just loves them incredibly, but I've noticed that her tear stains have gotten worse since she's been eating them. I hate to take them away from her and try to find something else to sooth her chewing needs (she's 15 months old). Plus, how safe are these to eat on a regular basis? I would appreciate any feedback, thanks!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I don't know about their safety, but I do know my Perri will never be getting one of those!







Just the thought gives me the shivers LOL! You say that they're making her tearing worse, and I've heard that they make their breath smell awful. There are plenty of other chews out there you could try if you don't want to use those anymore.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella gets them on special occasions which isn't too often. I couldn't stand them all the time cause they stink the room up. I know it's gross but she just loves them so much. They keep her entertained for hours at a time. We had a tearstain problem a while back and now that you mentioned it I wonder if maybe they contributed to the problem. I'll watch and see next time I give her one.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my dogs LOVE them. and we've never had a problem with them. just like any other treat or toy---you should watch them. i try getting the 3 foot ones so that they can be left alone with them. when they get to be under 6 inches (mostly because of gruffi) we make sure that we are watching while they eat them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Has anybody ever tried those chew sticks called "*Bullwinkles*"? This sounds gross, but they're actually freeze dried bull penises. My little girl just loves them incredibly, but I've noticed that her tear stains have gotten worse since she's been eating them. I hate to take them away from her and try to find something else to sooth her chewing needs (she's 15 months old). Plus, how safe are these to eat on a regular basis? I would appreciate any feedback, thanks![/B]










Not around here!











> i try getting the *3 foot ones* so that they can be left alone with them.[/B]










So the actual "organ" was THREE FEET LONG?


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

i feed my dog a variety of treats but i have never given evie a bullystick. just the thought of her chewing on cow penis makes me grossed out, especially because she loves to give me kisses.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think that's one treat my dogs can live without...ewwww!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you guys are totally missing out. it really helps with their teeth. do you guys ever touch your dogs dog food? i am soo sure there's penis in some of those low-grade dog food. and have you ever tried adding water to your dog food? i did it with nutro---and cow fur actually floated to the top.


----------

